# 1999 15' Classic Riverhawk, 2011 8hp Tohatsu Four Stroke



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks good. Adding a trolling motor?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

First off, Nice rig! If your concerned with the stability of the transom with the weight of the 4 stroke then you may want to look into getting the transom beefed up. I really do not see it being an issue because the riverhawk and the highsider look very similiar. I ran a 15 HP on mine with just a CG transom riser and never once had to touch or reinforce the transom. Get it on the water a few times and just monitor it for any flex. Time should tell but I think you will be alright


----------



## brad0688 (Jan 6, 2012)

I already have a trolling motor. 55lb thrust Minnkota Traxxis that I had been using on the transom. I bought a cheap wooden canoe motor mount off of Ebay and installed it on the bow but didn't like the flex in the mount when using the troller. It will probably be alright but I may just go ahead and get a metal mount.

I'm not as much worried about the motor or jackplate when on the water as I am when trailering. All of the back roads around me are very bumpy.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

Congrats on you rig and the new motor. I has a buddy of mine make my trolling motor bracket which I have posted in the bragginng section ( New skiff in town ) . I have a Riverhawk B-60 and in the process of starting my mods.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking at the pics I think you are right on, there is nothing to worry about when on the water.

Maybe make up a line with a loop on one end, pass it under AV plate, up over transom and around seat base, then cinch it tight to itself for extra shock absorption when trailering? Would only take a couple of minutes to rig/unrig. You could even put a truckers hitch in it for a 3:1 purchase and cinch it *really* tight if needed. But with the support from the bunks you described all the way under transom, unless the road is truly horrible, you should be alright.

Nice lookin' rig - makes me wish I could have kept my RH *and* gotten the Whaler...


----------

